# Coffee Filter



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

Will wax run through a coffee filter or is it too thick?


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

Haven't tried that. I have used a 4x4 guaze pad lining a strainer to filter my wax with success. The coffee filter would be much finer and may clog very quickly.

--Pete0


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I tried it. It worked but it was so slow and pretty much clogged and worthless after the first pour. Not worth doing really.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Here is how i have used coffee filters.

A Ball canning funel for the filter holder,place on top of a pint or quart canning jar.Put the whole rig in the oven.you will have to play with your oven a bit to get the temp you want.Most ovens turn on way befor 200 deg.I use double filters.It takes some time but works great.depending on how dirty the wax is but you should get about a pint befor the filer is pluged.
the funel will not hold a pint worth of wax just keep adding as it melts.


----------



## I.C. Hemlock (Jul 4, 2006)

I took the cappings from 4 medium supers and heated it in our old crock pot,wanted to use my wifes new one, but she would not let me. I poured the wax through part of the leg of a pair of women's panty hose. This worked very well for me.


----------



## 2hives (Apr 1, 2004)

I attended an "expert" beeswax candlemakers class and she uses sheer white drapery cloth. She used 2 layers, clothespinned to her pouring container, which was just a 1/2 liter plastic drink bottle with the top cut off. 
The cloth seemed to work very well, no lint in the wax, and it's re-usable. Just get a half yard or so from any fabric store, or cut up old sheer drapes you don't need anymore.


----------

